# "This time it "IS" Different". TOTALLY Different.



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

"This time it "IS" Different". It has never been like this for America.....Never.

This massive shift in power, can only trigger rapid change. There is zero positive, there is only negative change options. To continue prepping and do it with-in a flawed vision of the future of America, will only yield regrets.

The goal of this thread is that given that assumptions in our prepping have been made with little or zero thought as to a possible massive shift in world power dynamic, we now need to sit with a clean sheet of paper, and re-evaluate our prepping for the future.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

How do you see your prepping going? Or changing?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I truly wish that I had an answer. I don't.

I'll tell you how serious I think this is. If I had children, I would remind them that leaving America, might be something they should consider. If I was a lot younger then nearly 72 y/o, I would have on my personal shortlist, considering leaving America.

This is very much like Eastern Europe, in the mid to late 30's.



painterswife said:


> How do you see your prepping going? Or changing?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> I truly wish that I had an answer. I don't.
> 
> I'll tell you how serious I think this is. If I had children, I would remind them that leaving America, might be something they should consider. If I was a lot younger then nearly 72 y/o, I would have on my personal shortlist, considering leaving America.
> 
> This is very much like Eastern Europe, in the mid to late 30's.


There is no place to go. Every place else has higher taxes, and less freedom. As bad as it is, it's all we have.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> There is no place to go.* Every place else has higher taxes, and less freedom.* As bad as it is, it's all we have.


When your home is on fire, your priority is to not be in the home, not get burned to death.

In the 1930's people who could see what was coming, got out of Eastern Europe. Not because of wanting greater freedom, or better quality of life. An estimated, one hundred and sixty "Million" humans died. They died because they figured, it would not be very bad, and would not last very long.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> When your home is on fire, your priority is to not be in the home, not get burned to death.
> 
> In the 1930's people who could see what was coming, got out of Eastern Europe. Not because of wanting greater freedom, or better quality of life. An estimated, one hundred and sixty "Million" humans died. They died because they figured, it would not be very bad, and would not last very long.


It is bad, and going to get worse. Becoming a refuge in a foreign country that doesn't want you there is not an option for me.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

How about sharing what you envision happening.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There is a peculiar thing about history, it seems like it has a tendency to cycle. Since humanity has a habit of repeating it self every few generations it shouldn't be hard to look back for a few clues how societies evolve.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> How about sharing what you envision happening.


It is not a envisioning. Simply look and you can see. You don't need me to tell you where to focus your attention.
My entire life America has been the most powerful and influential country on Earth. America had strong allies, strong bonds with those allies.
All my life America has had a few enemies who where comparatively impudent.

All of that is shifting.........rapidly. One could built a strong case that the shift has already been made.

There are only two roads this can go down, and both are very bad.......for Americans.

My point is shift planning to reflect that reality.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Is this because you think, “Orange man bad?”


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

macmad said:


> Is this because you think, “Orange man bad?”


NO..........This is a massive shift, that has been decades in evolution. It just passed the pivot point for the shift. Who or what party is in control as zero to do with this, and zero they can do about it, accept they could maybe gently direct it down the "Less" ugly road.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> NO..........This is a massive shift, that has been decades in evolution. It just passed the pivot point for the shift. Who or what party is in control as zero to do with this, and zero they can do about it, accept steer it down the "Less" ugly road.


Are you scared because the US is no longer the most powerful country in the world?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Are you scared because the US is no longer the most powerful country in the world?


Okay, I get it now. You need to spend some time talking to people in other countries. Canada would be a good one. Canadians have lived their entire lives knowing that being the most powerful country in the world and the feeling it gives you means nothing. Especially in this Global world. We all need each other and we all need to pull together when other counties think they can take over. Ye, it is a lesson that the US needs to learn and embrace but it does not mean that things will devolve as you might think they might. Other countries will step up and be part of the solution.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Are you scared because the US is no longer the most powerful country in the world?


YES..........I am scared because of the large ramifications of that. And I want to be planning for that, in my prepping. Example: If they choose to better of the two roads, for this "Adjustment" in reality as to power, I can see 20% to 40% or more inflation with-in just a few years. I live to some extent on the selling of "Things" that I have owned for 50 or 60 years. In a period of inflation there are things best held back for future sale, and things best disposed of ASAP.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

There is a distinction between having spent one's life in a country that basically ruled the world, and having to come to grips with the reality that some other now controls the big picture. As opposed to having lived one's entire life in a country that never ruled the world.

One does not easily give up power. There is generally a horrific war, and they loose.





painterswife said:


> Okay, I get it now. You need to spend some time talking to people in other countries. Canada would be a good one. Canadians have lived their entire lives knowing that being the most powerful country in the world and the feeling it gives you means nothing. Especially in this Global world. We all need each other and we all need to pull together when other counties think they can take over. Ye, it is a lesson that the US needs to learn and embrace but it does not mean that things will devolve as you might think they might. Other countries will step up and be part of the solution.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> There is a distinction between having spent one's life in a country that basically ruled the world, and having to come to grips with the reality that some other now controls the big picture. As opposed to having lived one's entire life in a country that never ruled the world.


I get that. It is however something that will need to be done.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

WE have plenty of nukes.....that will keep a invasion from happening.

Biggest threat right now is Civil war …..


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I get that. It is however something that will need to be done.


Yes......true. However American's are a proud bunch.......and maybe arrogant bunch is more accurate. Americans will not take kindly to having others "Sanction" them, or beat them up with trade deals, or telling them what firearms they can't own. We don't even like our own Government telling what to do.........it will not set well to have another country running our lives, as we have done to other peoples of the earth.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

shawnlee said:


> WE have plenty of nukes.....that will keep a invasion from happening.
> 
> Biggest threat right now is Civil war …..


There will be "NO" Civil War in America. That train departed the station about 25 years ago. Any act will be called Domestic Terrorism, and will be massively crushed, with extreme destruction to forward a clear example. And besides which it take "Money" to fund a civil war. The Oligarchy controls the money. And they have zero interest in any type of domestic disturbance.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I would be not so quick to say NO...…

http://www.claremont.org/crb/article/the-cold-civil-war/

Over 30% believe it will happen soon...…..I am undecided on what it will look like, but it is already being fought, just not traditionally.....yet.

*The third significant difference between the First and Second Civil Wars is that in the Second Civil war, one side has been doing nearly all the fighting. That is how it has been able to take over schools -- from elementary schools, to high schools, to universities -- and indoctrinate America's young people; how it has taken over nearly all the news media; and how it has taken over entertainment media.*

*The conservative side has lost on every one of these fronts because it has rarely fought back with anything near the ferocity with which the left fights. Name a Republican politician who has run against the left as opposed to running solely against his or her Democratic opponent. And nearly all American conservatives, people who are proud of America and affirm its basic tenets, readily send their children to schools that indoctrinate their children against everything the parents hold precious. A mere handful protest when their child's teacher ceases calling their son a boy or their daughter a girl, or makes "slave owner" the defining characteristic of the Founding Fathers.*


https://www.bing.com/search?q=civil...809A7BD43968A724F4C983D56C4&first=1&FORM=PERE


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

There is no security, prepping beyond 6 months or not having it cached is not going to work, as soon as you look better off then your local population people are going to know you have stuff. I recall a old night gallery episode where they built a bomb shelter and a scare happened and people that refused to take precautions were outside the door threatening the preppared were inside refusing to open the door the event passed but the bard feelings didn't

America is on a collision course with Russia and China Russia has Syria and Iran to drain our strength (money) and China has North Korea but has a 1 million man standing army in Panama and they are all over south America and making deals in Venezuela. It's going to get nasty but morons here want open borders they need to go live in the neighboring states of Venezuela and see what the locals have to contend with (no jobs or pathetic wages).

Teh far left is comprised of all the ISM's and social engineers SJW and race baiters, the far right is deep state Pro police state. in the middle constitutional idealists made up of right wing democrats independents and middle of the road republicans and none of them see the others view of freedom and the extremes of both sides would rather destroy the Republic than let it stand the way it is.

We own nothing, any local government can increase taxes and run us out of our homes, businesses and put everyone on the street, look at California homelessness exploding people leaving and understand when they migrate to your town they will import their same self destructive Ideas to you home, eventually get elected and keep pushing until they change your laws.

Socialists, Communists Marxists Leninist Maoists are all the same, thinking their way is the only way and will fight together to change government, then kill each other off to take control. In 50 to 70 years it falls apart and becomes a milder form of stupid. An extreme example is Cambodia, China and even Russia all had purges of 10's of millions and still the world never learns.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

We'll adapt


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> We'll adapt


Those that can't will worry themselves and won't last long.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

4tu said:


> There is no security, prepping beyond 6 months or not having it cached is not going to work, as soon as you look better off then your local population people are going to know you have stuff.


What are you talking about.......??? What is a "Local Population".......???


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

40,000 crews from all over now in the Carolinas to help with the storm. 

You can look to the positive or negative. Your choice.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> There is a distinction between having spent one's life in a country that basically ruled the world, and having to come to grips with the reality that some other now controls the big picture. As opposed to having lived one's entire life in a country that never ruled the world.
> 
> One does not easily give up power. There is generally a horrific war, and they loose.


There is difference between perception and reality, despite how often they are confused/conflated. The US has never ruled the world. There were some in government and outside that believed they did. And given your age, it was only a short span. There was thing called the Communist Bloc that was trying to "rule the world", though that is debatable too. The US has had a huge influence on this world in its short history. It still does and will for sometime to come.

To really get to the details of your concerns, what nation/nations do you believe has/have taken the US place as the preeminent superpower? Or do you think our divisions have become so intractable, this nation has freely vacated that role?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 40,000 crews from all over now in the Carolinas to help with the storm.
> 
> You can look to the positive or negative. Your choice.


It’s nice of them. But keep in mind those crews and those providing the crews are earning very good money.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

‘Merica!!!

And all the Cajun Navy there helping for NO pay and spending money from their own pockets. 

The good overwhelms the bad if you acknowledge it.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> It’s nice of them. But keep in mind those crews and those providing the crews are earning very good money.


Their belly is full and their children's bellies are full, no one they know is starving to death. *And no one is shooting at them*.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> ‘Merica!!!
> 
> The good overwhelms the bad if you acknowledge it.


True and I fully acknowledge that..........but it is only valid under "Current" conditions. And likely not valid under future conditions. Easy to be "GOOD" when your belly is full.

I don't "prep" for current conditions............I study the possible future conditions, and "Prep" for those possible realities.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> We'll adapt


Yep.........people in Venezuela are adapting. And it sucks. The American Indians adapted, and for them it super sucked.

It is much easier to adapt if you are well "Prepared" with everything you need to adapt.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Like it or not, the world is a tough neighborhood. Not being the toughest kid on the block is really going to suck. Our real power ended when we began to export jobs and manufacturing. We don't make enough of anything anymore to be a economic power worldwide. Our currency is paper, and zink slugs, with nothing to back it up.

When I was in central Asia, I saw new roads being built everywhere I went, and China was funding it all. The same thing is going on in Africa, and South America. Good roads is the first step in building a strong economy. For the past fifty years the US has been propping up petty dictators, to keep out the communists. We should of been building roads, and hydroelectric dams. We poured billions of dollars into these dictatorships but the money disappeared, and nothing changed at ground level.

Our allies in Europe are making trade deals with the Chinese, because they can see the writing on the wall. The US has had a very good run, but all of that is changing. In my lifetime I have seen US cities that were manufacturing powerhouses, turn into slums. Nobody did this to us, we did it to ourselves. The average American is more greedy, than he is patriotic. Our clothes, shoes, tools, and medicine are manufactured in third world sweat shops. Our inner cities are becoming third world countries.

It will not turn round in my lifetime, and there is nothing I can do about it. So as sorry as it sounds, I am going to hunker down on my little piece of dirt, and ride out the rest of my life as best I can. All of this crap about climate change, gun control, and social injustice, is the tail wagging the dog. As long as Americans have a flat screen TV, football, and beer, they are happy and easily fooled.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> Our allies in Europe are making trade deals with the Chinese, because they can see the writing on the wall. The US has had a very good run, but all of that is changing.


To me this is a very, VERY big shift. Citizens of America drink the propaganda, but the other countries can see what is happening with the China/Russia vs. America.

Hopefully we will slowly rot like Venezuela. The only other option is a massive final power play.......WAR, and not a proxy war.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Back in the 1970s, we fell for Howard Ruff’s line of “How to survive in the coming hard times.”

Bought survival food. Moved to the country. Gardened, raised our own beef, chickens, and rabbits.

It simply got old and stressful to look on the gloomy side of everything.

I won’t post again in this part of HT. You guys are doing what makes you happy. Just realize that the future you envision may not come to be. I believe we wasted a lot of worry.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> ‘Merica!!!
> 
> And all the Cajun Navy there helping for NO pay and spending money from their own pockets.
> 
> The good overwhelms the bad if you acknowledge it.


Will how much time did CNN ABC NBC CBS spend on these stories?

Their time is the most precious and risking their lives cannot be measured in dollars and cents. They prove that government is wasteful, slow and cannot stand on it's own without the people such as these, True heroes.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It simply got old and stressful to look on the gloomy side of everything.


That is interesting that this subject depresses you. See I find this subject exciting , refreshing, invigorating, and mentally challenging. For me I find the rest of this forum boring and shallow, and 97.9% mindless "Facebook" Type Babble.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I believe we wasted a lot of worry.


I don't have "ANY" worry.........What you call worry, I call a possible challenge. I look for voids in my prepping for the future, and fix the voids. I find that satisfying.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bread and circuses? That is nothing new. China supplanting the US as a global hegemonic superpower? Really? They are surrounded by hostile regional rivals. There is a rebellious island 90 miles offshore they either are unable to overtake or unwilling to. They cannot feed themselves or fuel themselves. Their population is massive. Their military is formidable and large. They cannot move it outside their borders without it being allowed/permitted, not just by us, but by most of the nations around them. A million man standing army of China is in Panama? Where are you getting this "information"?

Preparation and foresight are valuable. But, these anxieties you are exhibiting in this regard are foolhardy. Prep for an economic incident, or pandemic, heck even a meteor strike/prolonged drought. The thought process that takes someone down this path are counterproductive to rational preparedness, imho.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hiro said:


> The thought process that takes someone down this path are counterproductive to rational preparedness, imho.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

When I had my retail store doing this, I tried to stay away from inflamatory subjects that makes one look way out in right field. But the truth of the mater is preparations do not vary much across the board for most all situations. So no matter what you might plan for its rarely counterproductive.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

> _"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising them the most benefits from the public treasury, with the result that a democracy always collapses over a loss of fiscal responsibility, always followed by a dictatorship. The average of the world's great civilizations before they decline has been 200 years. These nations have progressed in this sequence:
> 
> *From bondage to spiritual faith,
> From spiritual faith to great courage,
> ...


Source:
http://www.corson.org/archives/sociological/S27_090109.htm

The US is very near the end of that sequence.

By the way, that quote is getting REALLY hard to find. Google apparently does not approve.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The good overwhelms the bad if you acknowledge it.


I have been watching for almost 70 years, and I have noticed that, in ANY competitive situation, bad trumps good in the absence of an external authority that imposes restraint on the bad.

It's true in most every scenario. 


In a football game or any type of sporting event, the cheaters win if the referees don't do their job.

In elections, cheaters win unless the government prevents the cheating.

In a business transaction, cheaters prosper unless an external force prevents it.

In a neighborhood, bad residents drive out the good neighbors.

In a city (like Memphis, Detroit, etc.), bad folks drive out the good folks.
In the olden days, personal morality, religious beliefs, and ethics prevented abuse in an unpoliced situation, but liberals have pretty well eliminated religion, morality, and ethics. So in the US, today, it's "Get what you can, any way you can." And they get away with it because there is no external force and no personal ethics or morality in most folks.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> What are you talking about.......??? What is a "Local Population".......???


Your neighborhood? Town? The local population. Lol seems pretty self explanatory.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> That is interesting that this subject depresses you. See I find this subject exciting , refreshing, invigorating, and mentally challenging. For me I find the rest of this forum boring and shallow, and 97.9% mindless "Facebook" Type Babble.


I whole heatedly agree about facebook. I don't have any social media outside of a couple forums and Pinterest. I don't need to be in anyone's business the way people put it out there. And I have no interest in celebrity's. 

We are trying to prepare for basic things like weather, job loss, I hadn't put much thought into prepping beyond that because I feel like if shtf we would just be plundered by a local militia type group or family or gang. Those whose plan isn't to prep but to take. If anything I'd like to just GTFO and have a place to go. Which we don't. But in general i feel like I won't survive an apocalypse unscathed.. the reality is people are animals .

I mean they were looting in Wilmington, NC just hours after the worst of it passed. A reporter came up on a steady stream of people going in and out of a family Dollar with junk food , soda 12 packs, whatever else they could carry. She asked if they knew what they were doing was illegal and he just ignored her and kept looting.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

dmm1976 said:


> I whole heatedly agree about facebook. I don't have any social media outside of a couple forums and Pinterest. I don't need to be in anyone's business the way people put it out there. And I have no interest in celebrity's.
> 
> We are trying to prepare for basic things like weather, job loss, I hadn't put much thought into prepping beyond that because I feel like if shtf we would just be plundered by a local militia type group or family or gang. Those whose plan isn't to prep but to take. If anything I'd like to just GTFO and have a place to go. Which we don't. But in general i feel like I won't survive an apocalypse unscathed.. the reality is people are animals .
> 
> I mean they were looting in Wilmington, NC just hours after the worst of it passed. A reporter came up on a steady stream of people going in and out of a family Dollar with junk food , soda 12 packs, whatever else they could carry. She asked if they knew what they were doing was illegal and he just ignored her and kept looting.


GTFO is fine if you have a place to go, and can get there quickly. Being on the road during a SHTF event is the last thing you want to do. I have lived and worked all over the world, in good times and bad. Being prepared, and being able to defend yourself, will get you through 99 percent of the time. Don't put up a sign that says, "You loot, we shoot." this will look bad in court later. Don't run out into the yard and start screaming at people to get off your property.

Having to shoot people isn't a pleasant thought, it is even less pleasant when you have to do it. Lock the gate if you have one. Lock the doors, and cover the windows. If looters show up, warn them to stay away. Let them see that you are armed, and take cover. All but the most hard core criminals will leave you alone, nobody wants to get shot. If they attack, pick out the leader, or the most aggressive, and shoot him. What works for me, may not work for you. I can only draw from my own experience.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

dmm1976 said:


> Your neighborhood? Town? The local population. *Lol seems pretty self explanatory*.


OK........I can see that........if you have a neighborhood, a town, or a local population.
*NOT so self explanatory, if you have none of those things.*


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> OK........I can see that........if you have a neighborhood, a town, or a local population.
> *NOT so self explanatory, if you have none of those things.*


You don't have anyone nearby no "locals" at all? Are you in the Alaskan Bush? Even they have a local population.....


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

That's all well and good in a temporary type situation...but in the event of actual civilization collapsing... utilities infrastructure and government non existent....no gates , doors , windows are going to stop desperate people.


muleskinner2 said:


> GTFO is fine if you have a place to go, and can get there quickly. Being on the road during a SHTF event is the last thing you want to do. I have lived and worked all over the world, in good times and bad. Being prepared, and being able to defend yourself, will get you through 99 percent of the time. Don't put up a sign that says, "You loot, we shoot." this will look bad in court later. Don't run out into the yard and start screaming at people to get off your property.
> 
> Having to shoot people isn't a pleasant thought, it is even less pleasant when you have to do it. Lock the gate if you have one. Lock the doors, and cover the windows. If looters show up, warn them to stay away. Let them see that you are armed, and take cover. All but the most hard core criminals will leave you alone, nobody wants to get shot. If they attack, pick out the leader, or the most aggressive, and shoot him. What works for me, may not work for you. I can only draw from my own experience.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

In


dmm1976 said:


> That's all well and good in a temporary type situation...but in the event of actual civilization collapsing... utilities infrastructure and government non existent....no gates , doors , windows are going to stop desperate people.


Feel like the only way to survive that is to live in a community that prep together. People will eventually have to form tribes....and some of those groups are going to be pirates.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

dmm1976 said:


> In
> 
> Feel like the only way to survive that is to live in a community that prep together. People will eventually have to form tribes....and some of those groups are going to be pirates.


You are right, gates, doors, and windows will not stop desperate people. Bullets will stop them, it's what is called a target rich environment. If you are depending on others for your protection, you are not going to make it.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Sourdough said:


> What are you talking about.......??? What is a "Local Population".......???


If we have a upheaval like Venezuela people without food will show their hunger, loss of weight and will be out trying to find food, if your not people will know you have food. Even today thieves are scoping out homes watching what vehicles are there and when so they can hit it when they think no one is home. If you think your immune from that because you live in a remote area too many incidents prove you wrong,


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

dmm1976 said:


> Your neighborhood? Town? The local population. Lol seems pretty self explanatory.


Yes dmn1976 Seemed self explanatory to me when I wrote it. 

I find some people just want to engage a running conversation to waste your time trying to wear you down because they may not care for your previous posts some may have psychological issues, low self esteem, Touretts syndrome low sperm count, IQ, small breasts, bad breath (halitosis) anal leakage it's the internet who knows.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

You have likely never gone (6) Six months with zero human contact. Zero as in no seeing or hearing another human. You make assumptions that are false. But that is your problem not mine. Deal with it, don't attempt to dump your failures onto me.



4tu said:


> Yes dmn1976 Seemed self explanatory to me when I wrote it.
> 
> I find some people just want to engage a running conversation to waste your time trying to wear you down because they may not care for your previous posts some may have psychological issues, low self esteem, Touretts syndrome low sperm count, IQ, small breasts, bad breath (halitosis) anal leakage it's the internet who knows.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

People can spend 6 months, 6 years, or 6 decades without human contact, if that's what they want to do. All it proves is that they're doing what they want to do. On the other hand, some other people are doing what they want to do, with a good looking woman on each side of them, believing there's gonna be an inheritance. So what??


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Sourdough said:


> You have likely never gone (6) Six months with zero human contact. Zero as in no seeing or hearing another human. You make assumptions that are false. But that is your problem not mine. Deal with it, don't attempt to dump your failures onto me.


Lack of contact has had an effect on your social skills. I can deal with it since your on your own who would unload your firearm? the little people? 

My experiences you have no idea, being alone is nothing if all I ever had to worry about was critters I could sleep like a baby.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I won’t post again in this part of HT. You guys are doing what makes you happy. Just realize that the future you envision may not come to be


It has already come to be. We do not manufacture our own clothes, tools, shower curtains, or plumbing supplies. Most of the baby formula for sale in American supper markets is manufactured in china. We are at the whim of a manufacturing giant, over witch we have little control. We export a little food, although I don't understand that. Because we don't grow enough to feed ourselves.

The average American, male or female, is anywhere from forty to one hundred pounds over weight. We eat crap that wouldn't make good feed for hogs. We sit on the couch and watch grown men, who are paid outrageous amounts of money to play children's games with a ball. And we call them heroes. 

We send our children to poorly run day care centers, called schools. Where they can get drugs of any kind, but not an education. We allow crazy people to walk into schools, and murder children. Because nobody has the balls to put a few armed guards in the schools, with instructions to kill the crazy bastards when they show up.

Our political leaders want more immigrants to move here, so they will have a larger voter base dependent upon them for everything. Nobody is doing any of this to us, we did it to ourselves.

On the news this morning, thousands of people who refused to evacuate from in front of a huge hurricane that they knew was coming. Are now swamping 911 call centers with calls for help. Nobody is born this stupid, you really have to work at it.

The end of the world as we know it, isn't coming, it's here.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

While it sounds bad and makes me look bad...but its the truth...….nature culls the weak and stupid animals all on its own.

We have protected them and now they have bred out of control giving us a huge population of incapable people that cant help themselves.

Sad but true...…..we have a huge population of dead weight and its dragging us all down.

If it was the military they would be discharged, if it was job they would be fired and if it was a animal on the farm it would culled sold or harvested, if it was in the wild they would be allowed to perish.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

And this is exactly why, I feel the "Groups" formed *after* a massive (Very Long Term) SHTF event will be doomed to 100% failure.





shawnlee said:


> While it sounds bad and makes me look bad...but its the truth...….nature culls the weak and stupid animals all on its own.
> 
> We have protected them and now they have bred out of control giving us a huge population of incapable people that cant help themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> And this is exactly why, I feel the "Groups" formed *after* a massive (Very Long Term) SHTF event will be doomed to 100% failure.


I agree, but there will be a lot of cool stuff to pick through.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Life is, in part, a Rorschach test.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I watched a video made by a prepper in Venezuela. He concluded that even he, as a prepper, wasn't prepared for the crisis in his country. 

It's difficult to prepare for things you do not anticipate. And when you do prepare, for those things that you do not anticipate, it could cause your preparations to be invalid.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Food/water/shelter...….pretty much covers all scenarios...….no matter what scenario it is good to have all of the above in a couple variants...….fixed and some portable, water storage is hard to move, so some smaller containers and no container lasts forever, so some large scale fixed and a few small scale portables. Having experience/knowledge of what water is even filterable and what is not and where to get some locally that can be filtered.

Same with food, no one is transporting 2 tons of canned goods, or glass mason jars......some buckets of freezed dried, dehydrated and MRE style foods that require no water, even some life boat rations....diversify and have a plan to procure more as you can never carry/transport enough of everything.

Same with shelter...fixed your house...mobile can be a camper/motor home....tent down to a tarp or the skills and tools to make a shelter from materials found naturally.....watched a guy on youtube go out into the wilderness with a fanny pack and a few tools on hise belt.....a week later he was firing bricks of clay he dug from the creek in a camp fire and had a pretty epic cabin going with a brick fireplace and clay shingles...…


The above is a no matter the scenario...…….

Be prepared to run on foot with a fanny pack all the way up to your 40 foot diesel pusher with a years supply and satellite TV.....whatever you have available...have a plan and be ready now.


Next is personal protection, which doubles as a way to procure food.....mix as above with variants, you do not want to defend the castle from long range attacks with .22 pistol, the same as you do not want to run on foot with .50bmg....diversify and have a plan......covers all scenarios.


Having family or a good network of friends or even like minded people is great to have around in normal times and golden in times of trouble...get to know people.


Then you can easily start to cover the lesser what ifs with a few basic things......gas masks are what I consider almost mandatory, covers the mundane to the insane all in one go in a cheap portable package.....toss in few cheap easy items such as some thin mil plastic and cheap Tyvek chemical suit or even a cheap chemical suit and you have that area sewed up......from a tanker wreck of the freeway next to your house full of bad chemicals to any biological flue/attack all the way to nuclear war or alien invasion....from mild to wild, that is just good solid stuff to have to complete a kit on being prepared. Toss in some radiation badges or even a calibrated meter, a few pills and some drills/knowledge and you will survive most of the survivable .


At that point with those supplies, some preplanning such as rally points, pre planned responses and the communications equipment to stay updated on the situation you have covered most scenarios.....you can add from there until you feel prepped or safe.

Even crazy preps such as a underground bunker are pretty cheap and can be used in a host of scenarios from a ultimate man cave to a nuke event to getting the most restful nights sleep you even had in silence and secured environment if that's your thing...it fits and can be used in most scenarios.


Remote properties....etc etc etc etc,......there is no need to do things that only cover one scenario and you can never cover it all alone anyway, it takes a group...….with just the basics above minus the wild preps you can survive most anything that has ever happened up to now......no alien invasions or secret nuke wars yet and even then you might do fine or your bunker and preps might be ground zero and you should have just relaxed and not worried about the zombies in the first place.....


Its really a minimal amount of stuff to cover most scenarios...….now knowing what to do and being mentally prepared to do it is another story, that's what drills are for......they do not have to be crazy wild scenarios to train for a crazy wild scenario.

Next time you camp, just find and make your water there like you did not have unlimited water with you.....same with food, you can have it, just try to secure your food on site...…...same with shelter, you can take your tarp or knowledge and build a shelter, even though you transported to site with a 40 foot diesel pusher loaded with comforts.


It can be fun hobby or a serious crazy nutter extremist lifestyle.....where you are armed in camo each day or not.....the guy in the nice dress shirt that looks normal might surprise though if you happen to live prepping, some of them do too, they just keep a low profile and do not live it daily...…..but inside the closet is more camo and guns and they have spent weeks to months in the woods at a time living off the land.....being prepared is not limited to a certain look or certain people.

I had a store and this was job for a quite a while...….the people who prep might shock you as to who they are and how they look.……..do not be fooled into thinking you have to have a deuce and a half and wear camo everyday....some of those people are great and know how to survive and some are nutters with little practical knowledge.


Cover the basics and the basic contingencies outlined above and you are covered for almost anything. Keep your head and do not lose your mustard and you will be fine...its rarely as bad as you think and if it is you`ll probably die anyway......so stay calm and informed and make logical decisions in a timely fashion, not skittish emotional based flounderings at the last minute.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have cousins that moved to Belize. Started out vacationing then bought a place. Now full time. South America seems to be a place folks are moving to.Ecuador


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Everyone who says the world is changing is absolutely right ! Around the world over centuries civilizations, societies and countries have risen to power, reached their apex and then have fallen. The cycle continues because over all people are greed driven. The scripture says, "The love of money is the root of all evil." One might had greed for power to that. Politics; the acquisition and maintenance of power; drives many people. Money and power that is what this world has become about and pity the person who interrupts the flow of either money or power. They will suffer as those running the race trample them underfoot to reach their goals. There is no solution to humanities problems except one. The One who created the universe and set it motion and lovingly created people to build a family for Himself gave us free choice. Unfortunately many if not most people have chose to ignore their Creator and go their own way. The result is the mess the world is in today. There is nothing to fear as God will prevail in the end. He wins which means the world will win! There will be wars and disasters as people continue to ignore the warnings of nature .

It sure can be scary going through hurricanes and tornadoes and earth quakes. In my life time I have only experienced mild ones of each. A tornado hit near where I lived near Toledo Ohio when I was about 18 yr. A row of bungalow type houses fell like dominos on one side of a highway. The opposite side wasn't touched! I recall earth tremors when I was about 24 yrs old living in Grand Rapids Michigan.. I remember the complete helpless feeling when the house moved like a moving tread mill under my feet and things rattled and fell from shelves. There was hurricane Juan a few years back in Nova Scotia. Who ever heard of a hurricane striking in the middle of winter! Then in 2016 Bill and I watched helplessly as hurricane winds hit off the ocean. It sounded like a freight train circling the house! We had two huge trees on the ocean side of the house and close. Those trees were there for centuries and we watched as the biggest one heaved the ground . This was totally unpredicted and no time to prepare anything! We did move furniture away from windows; especially the china cabinet so the glass damage would be less if the tree hit the house. Bill put plywood over a doorway and then we watched and waited ready to run out of the way! The tree tilted at a 45 degree angle and stayed there! The largest limbs were a few inches from the house. The storm passed with no major damage to our home. But that experience sure made us thankful it wasn't any worse. All those disasters were mild compared to what is experienced today. That was on a Saturday and Sunday morning Bill tied a rope around him self and another to the power saw and climbed that tree and cut limbs. A neighbor came to help and in two days that tree was down on the ground blocked up and hauled into the pasture with the work horse. The biggest part missed the house roof by two inches! The good thing that came from it was a couple of cords of firewood for winter. 

These disasters came unannounced and quickly. There was no where to flee to, no way to prepare for anything. They happened and we went through it and thankfully came out unscathed. Now I have always been a person to think ahead and try to be prepared for anything but those experiences changed my thinking. I do not prep with the intention of riding out a disaster. What we do is live a certain way which in many circumstances would prepare us for surviving some disasters but not all. 

We have to eat so we grow a garden. Some years some things do good and others don't. This year carrots are a write off because of draught conditions we had and potatoes had wire worms but cucumbers, tomatoes and melons were prolific as was corn. So I have been canning tomatoes which we will be eating this winter instead of carrots. We grow a garden not to prep for a disaster but to try to eat well to stay healthy as we are getting older. Because we do this we would have food stored if a storm hit or something else happened. What I am trying to say is we live a positive life style and do what we can to take care of ourselves within our limits. That does not guarantee our food supply couldn't be wiped out as it could but I don't worry about it. My Grandma used to say; "Don't borrow trouble as there is sufficient for today. Tomorrow will take care of itself." 

Now I believe there is three kinds of business. There is my business which means I take care of myself and family so not to be a burden to others and help those I am able when opportunity calls. Then there is your business which means you are doing the same. I don't meddle with other people unless they ask for help. Thirdly there is God's business. I feel confident God knows all the problems going on in the word. He is capable of handling this world's problems on His time schedule. He sees the suffering and will intervene before the world power seeking leaders destroy everyone. Therefore I don't worry about what I have no control over. God is in charge.
If the weather people tell us to prepare a storm is coming we will listen and do what we can. If they say evacuate ; well for many it may be a question of evacuate to where? For many they may not have money or transportation to go anywhere. Other than going inland into the woods I don't know where we would go. As far as prepping for a storm because of our life style there wouldn't be any need. 

I have no idea when the world will become a safe place for everyone but it is guaranteed by the One who created it that a new time in world history is coming! It may be sooner than we think!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

lmrose said:


> Everyone who says the world is changing is absolutely right ! Around the world over centuries civilizations, societies and countries have risen to power, reached their apex and then have fallen. The cycle continues because over all people are greed driven. The scripture says, "The love of money is the root of all evil." One might had greed for power to that. Politics; the acquisition and maintenance of power; drives many people. Money and power that is what this world has become about and pity the person who interrupts the flow of either money or power. They will suffer as those running the race trample them underfoot to reach their goals. There is no solution to humanities problems except one. The One who created the universe and set it motion and lovingly created people to build a family for Himself gave us free choice. Unfortunately many if not most people have chose to ignore their Creator and go their own way. The result is the mess the world is in today. There is nothing to fear as God will prevail in the end. He wins which means the world will win! There will be wars and disasters as people continue to ignore the warnings of nature .
> 
> It sure can be scary going through hurricanes and tornadoes and earth quakes. In my life time I have only experienced mild ones of each. A tornado hit near where I lived near Toledo Ohio when I was about 18 yr. A row of bungalow type houses fell like dominos on one side of a highway. The opposite side wasn't touched! I recall earth tremors when I was about 24 yrs old living in Grand Rapids Michigan.. I remember the complete helpless feeling when the house moved like a moving tread mill under my feet and things rattled and fell from shelves. There was hurricane Juan a few years back in Nova Scotia. Who ever heard of a hurricane striking in the middle of winter! Then in 2016 Bill and I watched helplessly as hurricane winds hit off the ocean. It sounded like a freight train circling the house! We had two huge trees on the ocean side of the house and close. Those trees were there for centuries and we watched as the biggest one heaved the ground . This was totally unpredicted and no time to prepare anything! We did move furniture away from windows; especially the china cabinet so the glass damage would be less if the tree hit the house. Bill put plywood over a doorway and then we watched and waited ready to run out of the way! The tree tilted at a 45 degree angle and stayed there! The largest limbs were a few inches from the house. The storm passed with no major damage to our home. But that experience sure made us thankful it wasn't any worse. All those disasters were mild compared to what is experienced today. That was on a Saturday and Sunday morning Bill tied a rope around him self and another to the power saw and climbed that tree and cut limbs. A neighbor came to help and in two days that tree was down on the ground blocked up and hauled into the pasture with the work horse. The biggest part missed the house roof by two inches! The good thing that came from it was a couple of cords of firewood for winter.
> 
> ...


If you can't afford.to.evacuate there were services you could call to take you to shelters where they had food as well. In NC most of the shelters had 3-5 days worth of food for evacuees. This is why I find i dislike when people talk about this poor looters who couldn't evacuate. The governor was all over tv telling people who to call to get them out.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree that this time things are and will be totally different - in many ways many of which we cannot anticipate. However I think this time a lot will be very much the same. I think the biggest problem is that people really do not believe that it can happen to me or that it can happen here. 

Despite the fact that we have so much more news and information about disasters, wars and political changes from all over the world showing us that it can happen and very, very quickly. And this is not new. 

My father talked about it often. The changes he lived through made him very aware. Which is why he took us out of the city (fully equipped to survive a while which is the best you can hope for when you have to flee your home) days before the Cuban crisis deadline. Everyone thought he was crazy but he saw it all happen before to him and there.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Odd that you mention this.........I have been following this thread, and contrasting what peoples expectations are today, with how it was for me raised, in the mid 40's after the end of WW-II.

The "Horror", the "Stress", of WW-II was solid in everything, it was painfully vivid in everything.
As a young adult in the 60's in Rochester, NY. a city (literally) on fire with hate, from Anti-war riots and Civil Rights riots.
In the mid 80's Alaska had a depression, so bad that 78% of all our Banks and Credit Unions went "Bankrupt".

Then I notice, and I am dumbfounded that now.........somehow, the belief is that either nothing very bad will happen, or that somehow the government can handle it.

I just smile at the people who think a weather inconvenience is as bad as things could get.








emdeengee said:


> I agree that this time things are and will be totally different - in many ways many of which we cannot anticipate. However I think this time a lot will be very much the same. I think the biggest problem is that people really do not believe that it can happen to me or that it can happen here.
> 
> Despite the fact that we have so much more news and information about disasters, wars and political changes from all over the world showing us that it can happen and very, very quickly. And this is not new.
> 
> My father talked about it often. The changes he lived through made him very aware. Which is why he took us out of the city (fully equipped to survive a while which is the best you can hope for when you have to flee your home) days before the Cuban crisis deadline. Everyone thought he was crazy but he saw it all happen before to him and there.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I was too young to remember the tension of the nuclear threats in the 1950s (and there were many close calls) but do for the Cuban crisis. My parents kept us away from the news as much as possible but as everyone was talking about the events - children hear everything. And then of course we had the useless duck and cover exercises at school as if a desk was going to save you. All this did was make us more tense.

I grew up in a very large immigrant, refugee and mixed race area and the memories of all that happened in WW2 were more than vivid in people minds. Looking back with the knowledge of today many of those people were suffering from PTSD but this was not known. No matter how hard they worked to build a new life there was an underlying sadness. They made a wonderful life for their children however.

I find it very interesting that it is just 18 years since the whole huge economic collapse started terminating in 2008 and yet people seem to have forgotten already.

We recently watched a documentary from 2013 (our second time) and it completely shows how crazy it is that we believe (as you stated) that the government can handle it. To see just how delusional this is was made clear by the Greenspan beliefs as he ran the Federal Reserve and took everyone down. Really eye opening but now the US is heading right back into the same mess.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> Odd that you mention this.........I have been following this thread, and contrasting what peoples expectations are today, with how it was for me raised, in the mid 40's after the end of WW-II.
> 
> The "Horror", the "Stress", of WW-II was solid in everything, it was painfully vivid in everything.
> As a young adult in the 60's in Rochester, NY. a city (literally) on fire with hate, from Anti-war riots and Civil Rights riots.
> ...


No joke, our town is offering free mental health services to people affected by the hurricane. No deaths, no home loss, I think only a couple dozen lost power. . . . . 

My job didn't even close or reduce power. Most places stayed open.so...i hate to use the word snowflakes but.....


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

My wife's grandfather lived in Berlin during and after WW II, with a baby. She laughs when people say hard times are coming. "they can't even conceive of what hard times are" is her statement.

BTW she's 99 and still doing fairly well


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Citizens of America drink the propaganda


I bet you've got a bottle of Tequila within arms reach. 



Sourdough said:


> NOT so self explanatory, if you have none of those things.


The words mean the same thing whether you have them or not.
Most do have a "local population", including you. 
You're within easy walking distance of others.



> Sourdough said: ↑
> You have likely never gone (6) Six months with zero human contact. Zero as in no seeing or hearing another human. You make assumptions that are false. But that is your problem not mine. Deal with it, don't attempt to dump your failures onto me.


What you did 50 years ago has little to do with anything.
Prepping to survive is the same for most anything that may happen.

Most of what you see on the internet "survivalist" sites is blown way out of proportion to what is most likely to occur. 

Reading PAW fiction is entertaining and can be educational, but it's still *fiction* for the most part.

Stock more food and less liquor and you'll soon see that's true.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

History has a way of repeating itself, in spite of human efforts to prevent them from happening. Our history books give glimpses of scenarios that would rival anything that modern-day PAW fiction writers have written about, if they were applied to our time. Applying any of those historical accounts to today's world would make PAW fiction seem tame.

Our society is so fragile and dependent on so many things that seemingly small bumps in the beltway have the potential to totally derail our way of life. Because so many people are mentally unprepared, and also unskilled in self-sufficiency skills that our forefathers had, it would be much worse for us than it was for them.

A historical "hard reset" would be absolutely devastating to our society, in ways that are hard to wrap the mind around, so many people don't bother preparing for anything more than a disastrous weather event. This alone will worsen the scale of any prolonged disaster.

Stocking beans-n-bullets-n-bandaids may not be adequate to survive a prolonged hard reset of historical proportions, but a resilient mindset, strong spiritual health, and a willingness to practice self-sufficiency will go a long way to help us and our loved ones to survive historical events that may happen in our lifetime.

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

dmm1976 said:


> No joke, our town is offering free mental health services to people affected by the hurricane. *No deaths, no home loss, I think only a couple dozen lost power. . . .* .


Maybe there are people in your town now who did lose everything in another area.

There were about 4000 customers in NC yesterday who still had no power, and in New Bern alone there were about 4500 home destroyed or severely damaged.

Those people are living somewhere else now.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

massive power shift? not sure i follow? I'm a conservative republican, but are you talking about this so called blue wave thing some weirdos are going with? it just didnt happen. yes the majority of the house is now democrat, and ya sure they can do some damage, but the reality is, during obamas administration (and not counting the real RED tsunami that really saved us in many ways and turned most of the country red)the dems lost like way more seats, during clintons they lost far more even like 56 or some sort. would I of preferred far more good republicans/conservatives enlarged their majority instead of lost it in the house ...well ya....but there are honestly a lot of benefits to the backstabbing dems gaining the house. first of all they will now start backstabbing each other like they always do to gain their own power, and second of all, we now get to point out that anything bad that happens is their fault also. they can't just be backseat drivers and speculators and obstructionists like they have been even though everything is actually going great.
I do not think we will have a SHTF scenario at all. heck,whole countries have went to war and were not in SHTF situations really, we have a way long ways to go before that happens, and no one wants it really, it is just nt in anyone's interest to burn it all to the ground while they think they can scam or claw their way to what they want. I know I don't.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I am sure everyone remembers how so many thought 2k was going to be SHTF...and well we are 18 yrs later and.....ya...sorry....

I think some losers (no real offense meant) want things to be SHTF because they think that if things go topsy turvy then somehow some way they will magically get a better shake and it ust wont be so hard for them to climb out of being stagnant and sort of at the bottom of the pile....but it wont work that way....people who make it and do better do so because 'they do' , and it is just that simple. it isnt necessarily hard work, it is simply doing things that do work, and well those at the bottom tend to not make those decisions that work as much. not even a question of intelligence or what have you, and yes a lot is often ust being in a situation where others help you along the way and you use those people for the greatest results/benefits so it isnt even you dong it per say yourself....but it is still what it is, and it will be that way afyer a 'reset' also. sorry news for those who think otherwise.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Does everyone have their "Yellow Vest".....??? Best get it purchased.......just incase.


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

where would you go? when the US falls, every country in the world will collapse with it. So many countries are completely dependent upon us, or at least, upon our markets, or we are so heavily indebted to them, that they will collapse and then any country that's not in it with us, is in it with those countries that do collapse. You're safer and better off in the wooded mountains of the US than almost anywhere else in the world, if you're set up properly. The only thing better is a sea going one man yacht and a remote tropical island, with lots of freshwater, cover and game, and that's a multi-million $ proposition.


----------



## ergo (Aug 15, 2017)

ONE man, in one night, during dry season, can burn california off of the map. In a couple of weeks, he can also make all the food on the shelves, not in metal cans, sit there and rot.. In 2 more weeks, he can stop RR traffic, In another month, he can make a lot of owner-operators park their 18 wheelers. He can burn oilfields, refineries, shipyards. ONE guy. So dont kid yourself that a civil war can't happen. Our $ is so fragile that it's a joke. if foreign investors stop buying our short term bonds, the $ will collapse. and they WILL stop, if there's nationwide martial law declared. People are living in a fantasy world if they "think" that a very small thing can't topple over the US economy. When the $ buys nothing, nobody's going to work, including cops and troops.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

NRA_guy said:


> Source:
> http://www.corson.org/archives/sociological/S27_090109.htm
> 
> The US is very near the end of that sequence.
> ...


Why did the guy stop writing in 2014?


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

What is the island where they shoot arrows at helicopters and just killed that photo guy,...pretty sure they do not even know America exists and will be just fine either way...….


They did drop a stone tablet from a chopper 40 years ago letting them know a new country rules their island....LOL


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I keep hearing the term Americans. As was pointed out to me during a soccer match by a couple of guys from Brazil, when they said , we are Americans also. There is N. America and S. America, and we don't hold a patent to the name. Now , please do not get me wrong, I love the United States , just makin a point


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I've said that so many times...it is as if people just don't think or try to be part of a herd mentality.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Siberian, "just makin a point", you say? I bet you know better. There isn't a point to be made there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

siberian said:


> I keep hearing the term Americans. As was pointed out to me during a soccer match by a couple of guys from Brazil, when they said , we are Americans also. There is N. America and S. America, and we don't hold a patent to the name. Now , please do not get me wrong, I love the United States , just makin a point


Don't most of them call themselves Brazilian, Argentinean, Uruguayan and so forth? Maybe if all those countries merged into the United Countries of South America it might need further definition if they said they were "Americans".

My guess is if someone says they are American it automatically assumed they are from the USA.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Hooligans said:


> Siberian, "just makin a point", you say? I bet you know better. There isn't a point to be made there.


Sorry, but nothing but an honest statement. I am from the United States, did my time in the military in the early to mid 70's and choose to live nowhere else. As I age I realize things are changing faster than I can keep up with. But also feel to with the internet, more things may need to be observed.

And yes , most acknowledge their countries as well, for this reason I do as well.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Don't most of them call themselves Brazilian, Argentinean, Uruguayan and so forth? Maybe if all those countries merged into the United Countries of South America it might need further definition if they said they were "Americans".
> 
> My guess is if someone says they are American it automatically assumed they are from the USA.



When we are talking to folks from the United States we absolutely do, and hopefully with pride. But the world is getting much smaller and this was a simple fact I was trying to make. Was not trying to cause hard feeling, just tell folks my experience.
Just a thought, the media typically did not identify folks coming across Mexico by country.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

siberian said:


> When we are talking to folks from the United States we absolutely do, and hopefully with pride. But the world is getting much smaller and this was a simple fact I was trying to make. Was not trying to cause hard feeling, just tell folks my experience.
> Just a thought, the media typically did not identify folks coming across Mexico by country.


Right, they will say "from South America", like we are all one big happy American family.


----------

